# Skaar w/Old Power vs. Whitebeard Pirates



## Endless Mike (Aug 20, 2009)

Fight takes place in Marineford


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 20, 2009)

Marco is immortal.


----------



## Glued (Aug 20, 2009)

Skaar was able to seal a nuclear reactor with his Old Strong power. Skaar called the Savage Hulk a clown.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 20, 2009)

Why there aren't OP smilies here.


----------



## Magellan (Aug 20, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Skaar was able to seal a nuclear reactor with his Old Strong power. Skaar called the Savage Hulk a clown.



Jozu picked up an Iceberg as big as a Mountain and tossed it with ease.
Marco reacts to lightspeed people and flys and has fucking high regeneration. And since he is a phoenix he prbly is immortal. Not to mention whe he kicked Kizaru he made a City Block explosion.
Whitebeard is a planetary threat.

Skaar will prbly win though. I know nothing about him.

Just stating some feats.


----------



## Glued (Aug 20, 2009)

Skaar was crushing Korg's arm in a grip and Korg fought evenly with Ben Grimm.
Skaar chucked Ben Grimm quite easily.
Skaar and Hulk were fighting toe to toe.
Also this.


----------



## Magellan (Aug 20, 2009)

How will he attack flying opponents?
How will he even tag Marco?

And also these versions of thing and hulk. How strong were they?


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 20, 2009)

IIRC WWH strong. Although his powers were fluctuating because of puny Banner...


----------



## Glued (Aug 20, 2009)

Magellan said:


> How will he attack flying opponents?



1) Skaar would probably ignore Marco.


Here is Skaar surviving atmospheric re-entry. He would also do it again when he is banished to Earth by his mother.





> How will he even tag Marco?



Summon a giant piece of rock using the Oldstrong Power and fling it at him. 


Skaar is like the Hulk combined with a Terraformer/Geomancer/Earth Elemental.



Not really sure.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 20, 2009)

Magellan said:


> How will he attack flying opponents?


By jumping.



> How will he even tag Marco?


By hitting him



> And also these versions of thing and hulk. How strong were they?


Standard 616 Thing, normal Savage Hulk iirc.


----------



## Magellan (Aug 21, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> 1) Skaar would probably ignore Marco.
> 
> 
> Here is Skaar surviving atmospheric re-entry. He would also do it again when he is banished to Earth by his mother.
> ...


Wow. I love this Skaar guy man. Is he still a current hero? I might start reading american comics.


mystictrunks said:


> By jumping.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ok well I conceed cause the Skaar guy is pretty cool. And the Whitbeard pirtates need more feats.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Aug 21, 2009)

marco just aim tanked the kizaru atack,he is not lightspeed,and sKaar should be able to put them down


----------



## Glued (Aug 21, 2009)

Skaar, is a foil to the Hulk. Despite being Hulk's son, Skaar frequently proves that he is not a hero. Rather rescuing the people of his planet, he cursed Galactus with an Old Strong addiction. Now anyone with the Old Strong power will be hunted down and Galactus's hunger is nothing like it has ever been before. Billions will now die because of Skaar.

Now Skaar does have legit grievances, he was born on a Hellish planet. Was burned by dragons three different times. Giant insects have chewed on his flesh. Lost his mother. Was born in lava. Has been cut by Axemen. Now he lost his planet.

Both his mother, Caiera and the Silver Surfur tried to teach Skaar, but he would not listen. Now Skaar blames Bruce for the destruction of his planet, just because Bruce was not there when Galactus destroyed everything. He has been given every opportunity to become a hero like the Hulk, his father and has failed to live up to the circumstances.

First thing he does when he comes to Earth, he screams, "Where is my father! Where is the Hulk!!!"

He wants to kill the Hulk.

I hear that in the upcoming issues Banner will start trying to be a part of Skaar's life. Here's the kicker though, Bruce no longer has the powers of the Hulk, he is cured.

Why Caiera banished Skaar to Earth, I don't know.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 21, 2009)

Also, Skaar can do pretty much what any class 100 brick can do in the MU: Clap his hands together for a Thunderclap and blow people away.


----------



## Magellan (Aug 21, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Skaar, is a foil to the Hulk. Despite being Hulk's son, Skaar frequently proves that he is not a hero. Rather rescuing the people of his planet, he cursed Galactus with an Old Strong addiction. Now anyone with the Old Strong power will be hunted down and Galactus's hunger is nothing like it has ever been before. Billions will now die because of Skaar.
> 
> Now Skaar does have legit grievances, he was born on a Hellish planet. Was burned by dragons three different times. Giant insects have chewed on his flesh. Lost his mother. Was born in lava. Has been cut by Axemen. Now he lost his planet.
> 
> ...



Damn this sounds awesome. I really need to read Marvel and DC comics.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 21, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02KtpSZsB9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Captain Smoker (Aug 21, 2009)

Skarr is awesome!!!


----------



## Glued (Aug 21, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Damn this sounds awesome. I really need to read Marvel and DC comics.



Whatever you do, don't read anything by Jeff Loeb. I repeat if the author of the comic book is Jeff Loeb then I guarantee bullshit. Also don't read anything involving the Red Hulk, I cannot describe the sheer amount of stupidity around that character. The Red Hulk has desecrated Thor's hammer, punched cosmic beings such as the watch and killed a Universal Elder, all of which make no sense at all.

PS: Jeff Loeb created the Red Hulk.


Back on Topic: Skaar can summon lava with the Old Strong power.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Whatever you do, don't read anything by Jeff Loeb. I repeat if the author of the comic book is Jeff Loeb then I guarantee bullshit. Also don't read anything involving the Red Hulk, I cannot describe the sheer amount of stupidity around that character. The Red Hulk has desecrated Thor's hammer, punched cosmic beings such as the watch and killed a *Universal Elder*, all of which make no sense at all.
> 
> PS: Jeff Loeb created the Red Hulk.
> 
> ...



 

I thought they are completely immortal as in banned from death.


----------



## Glued (Aug 21, 2009)

Not in Jeff Loebs mind. Apparently Jeff Loeb believes the Wendigo can be killed and instead of just one, there can be entire tribes. Jeff Loeb allowed the Red Hulk to be first villain ever to wield Thor's hammer. A villain used Thor's hammer. Jeff Loeb allowed the Red Hulk to punch THE WATCHER, a cosmic being that can affect probability.


----------



## Magellan (Aug 21, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Whatever you do, don't read anything by Jeff Loeb. I repeat if the author of the comic book is Jeff Loeb then I guarantee bullshit. Also don't read anything involving the Red Hulk, I cannot describe the sheer amount of stupidity around that character. The Red Hulk has desecrated Thor's hammer, punched cosmic beings such as the watch and killed a Universal Elder, all of which make no sense at all.
> 
> PS: Jeff Loeb created the Red Hulk.
> 
> ...



There was a Meta thread about this.

It said this all came from toon force.

How good is the Marvel Civil War?


----------



## Glued (Aug 21, 2009)

Magellan said:


> There was a Meta thread about this.
> 
> It said this all came from toon force.
> 
> How good is the Marvel Civil War?



Civil War, an excuse for most of the Marvel heroes to act like a bunch of spoiled children.

Captain America opts towards violence and Iron Man sinks to an all time low (manipulating the government, rounding up heroes and putting them in a negative zone prison, getting spiderman to reveal his identity on live television, and most heinous of all giving Reed and Pym some of Thor's DNA so they could clone Thor and win the war, utterly disgracing name of Thor.)

Ben Grimm protested by leaving the country for France and Doctor Strange went did a hunger fast.

I did like the Annihilation series from Marvel, you should check that out.

Also Ultimate Marvel had a three part Galactus Trilogy, that was pretty good.

I am also enjoying Greg Pak's run on the Incredible Hercules.

If you want better overall stories, I suggest you look at DC, stuff like Final Crises or Crises of Infinite Earths, some of the Swamp Thing issues by Alan Moore. There is a new Blackest Night storyline in DC that I really enjoyed, and I am not even a Green Lantern fan. (Jumps into Bunker as rabid Green Lantern fans attack Ben Grimm).


----------



## Magellan (Aug 21, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Civil War, an excuse for most of the Marvel heroes to act like a bunch of spoiled children.
> 
> Captain America opts towards violence and Iron Man sinks to an all time low (manipulating the government, rounding up heroes and putting them in a negative zone prison, getting spiderman to reveal his identity on live television, and most heinous of all giving Reed and Pym some of Thor's DNA so they could clone Thor and win the war, utterly disgracing name of Thor.)
> 
> ...




Well I'll prbly know everything about Civil War after I play the game. (The game is based on Civil war)

I want to read the Death of Batman actually.

Is it true he really died?


----------



## Glued (Aug 21, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Well I'll prbly know everything about Civil War after I play the game. (The game is based on Civil war)
> 
> I want to read the Death of Batman actually.
> 
> Is it true he really died?



No, he just got sent back in time by Darkseid. He's making cave paintings.


----------



## Magellan (Aug 21, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> No, he just got sent back in time by Darkseid. He's making cave paintings.



Oh thank god. Batman is my favorite hero.

And all these comic book guys were saying he died.

Why did Darksied send Batman back in time? I though Darksied was a Superman enemy?


----------



## Glued (Aug 21, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Oh thank god. Batman is my favorite hero.
> 
> And all these comic book guys were saying he died.
> 
> Why did Darksied send Batman back in time? I though Darksied was a Superman enemy?



Darkseid finally got the Anti-Life equation, something he has searched for since the very creation of his character.

Darkseid is one of the New Gods, he is meant to personify evil.

Everyone was affected by the coming of Darkseid: Green Arrow, Black Lightning, and even Wonder Woman. The Green Lantern Corps was penetrated by a secret agent of Dark Seid. The new Gods were being killed one by one. Even superheroes from Japan were bought in by Mister Miracle, a New God reborn in human form. Most gut wrenching of all was that Darkseid was reborn in Dan Turpin's body. All 52 universes that make up DC were under this threat now that Darkseid finally got the Anti-Life equation. Even Angels from heaven were joining the battle.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 21, 2009)

what exactly is this anti life equation?


----------



## Magellan (Aug 21, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Darkseid finally got the Anti-Life equation, something he has searched for since the very creation of his character.
> 
> Darkseid is one of the New Gods, he is meant to personify evil.
> 
> Everyone was affected by the coming of Darkseid: Green Arrow, Black Lightning, and even Wonder Woman. The Green Lantern Corps was penetrated by a secret agent of Dark Seid. The new Gods were being killed one by one. Even superheroes from Japan were bought in by Mister Miracle, a New God reborn in human form. Most gut wrenching of all was that Darkseid was reborn in Dan Turpin's body. All 52 universes that make up DC were under this threat now that Darkseid finally got the Anti-Life equation. Even Angels from heaven were joining the battle.



This is final crisis right?

How many Volumes/Issues are there. Im going to read it. 

Benn Grimm I think you might turn me into a comic nerd. Over a manga nerd.


----------



## Glued (Aug 21, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> what exactly is this anti life equation?



Absolute power and control over the minds of all living things.

loneliness + alienation + fear + despair + self-worth ? mockery ? condemnation ? misunderstanding x guilt x shame x failure x judgment n=y where y=hope and n=folly, love=lies, life=death, self=dark side

With this Darkseid turned Wonder Woman, someone who is supposed to embody TRUTH itself into a bloodthirsty fury.


----------



## Glued (Aug 21, 2009)

Magellan said:


> This is final crisis right?
> 
> How many Volumes/Issues are there. Im going to read it.
> 
> Benn Grimm I think you might turn me into a comic nerd. Over a manga nerd.



Don't know how many volumes, I read the whole thing at Barnes and Nobles. 

Read what you like, forget things such as manga/comics/cartoons/anime/novels.

fiction is meant to entertain


----------



## Jinibea (Aug 21, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Don't know how many volumes, I read the whole thing at Barnes and Nobles.
> 
> Read what you like, forget things such as manga/comics/cartoons/anime/novels.
> 
> fiction is meant to entertain



Yeah. This sounds as cool as the War in One piece.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 21, 2009)

Guardians of the Galaxy is also pretty damn good. I'm still waiting for Thanos to show up before Warlock an the group and be like "You just can't do shit without me, can you Adam? I gotta come back from being dead, again, to straighten these bitches out? Fine. Least I get to make up for the pathetic death-scene I had to put up with."


----------

